# Lizard enclosure and fake rock background project



## BigWillieStyles (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello all, thought I would post a build thread on my enclosure. Let me know your thoughts.

Basically, I decided I wanted to build an enclosure for some lizards. Wasnt sure what lizard, but was thinking maybe some Knob tailed Geckos but have decided to get a Bearded dragon. If the Dragon grows to large for the enclosure, I will make another enclosure and use this one for some geckos 

Ive never really done anything like this before, and while it was pretty cheap to build, I didnt have any power tools, so it got a little expensive as I needed tools.

I started out with the idea of making a box with some Malmine chipboard, but decided that I wanted a lift open top for easy access. Plus I prefer to use dome top lamps for heating the enclosure. It also meant I didnt have to get an electrician to check the install of lamps and wiring. I know that some people say that the top wont seal enough heat in, but the sides will be insulated with foam, and I will use red sand substrate with some dried hollow logs which will hopefully absorb enough of the heat from the lamp. I also like the mesh top for fresh airflow.

The front will also have access through sliding glass.

Anyway, heres some pics,








Hinged top (you can see in this picture, that I had not screwed the hinges in yet)






Then I decided to make some background. I have made a custom background with my frog enclosure and it worked out really well. So wanted to try a desert themed one. I had some spare sheets of polystyrene left from a new fridge and found that they fitted perfectly in my 3 foot enclosure. I broke up a polystyrene box and stuck the pieces onto the one of the foam sheets. I then used a butane torch to round the edges. After it looked a bit more natural, I painted the entire background in terracotta grout. I did two coats, the second being much heavier. I was going to put a handful I sand in but the grount already gave a nice texture. After the two coats, the background was now starting to feel hard enough for a lizard to climb over. I gave it a few little dabs of paint to get a bit of a natural look, still needs some more. Anway, stuck it up to the back of the enclosure with some silicon.






















I just need the glass for the front runners now. Im very proud of the enclosure, never really made anything like it before. Wondering if I should do some rock wall for the sides as well.

thanks for looking


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 24, 2011)

I like the fake rock background, looks nice and all those ledges will be fun for the lizard.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 24, 2011)

it looks great, the only draw back i could see is knobtails wont make use of your great rock wall, and crickets if not eaten straight away might seek refuge in the ledges.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Mar 24, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> I like the fake rock background, looks nice and all those ledges will be fun for the lizard.


 
Thanks mate. Im going get a nice piece of drift wood to assist the lizard with climbing the ledges.



Sarah said:


> it looks great, the only draw back i could see is knobtails wont make use of your great rock wall, and crickets if not eaten straight away might seek refuge in the ledges.


 
Yeah I figured the Knob tails cant climb but thought that it would be a nice backdrop nevertheless, and it also adds to the insulation of the setup. I was worried about the crickets escaping. I have my frog enclosure in my bedroom, and escaped crickets have taken me to new levels of insanity at night when they decided to get vocal  I have tried as much as I can to block the holes in this background. While they can probably get into some of the gaps, I should be able to poke them out easily enough. Also if it does become an issue, I can always feed live food to the lizard in a seperate plastic container. Im also hoping that dragons will be a more aggressive feeder than my frogs. Thanks for looking


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 24, 2011)

BigWillieStyles said:


> I was worried about the crickets escaping. I have my frog enclosure in my bedroom, and escaped crickets have taken me to new levels of insanity at night when they decided to get vocal  I have tried as much as I can to block the holes in this background. While they can probably get into some of the gaps, I should be able to poke them out easily enough. Also if it does become an issue, I can always feed live food to the lizard in a seperate plastic container. Thanks for looking



I like the sound of the crickets in my room at night.lol


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Mar 25, 2011)

Word of warning, the beardies will destroy your foam rock wall. Maybe not straight away but once they get bigger they will wear through it, which is why we stopped making them this way. You can try and strengthening the wall by putting a thicker layer of renderon it and putting a lot of pva in it , good luck, looks good.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Nov 3, 2011)

Just thought I would add to this thread. I have now finally got the glass which slotted in very easily and works very well. I have added some red soil which I gathered from a relatives property in the Mallee. I am going to add some larger pieces of bark for hides. I have designed the enclosure for something semi-aboreal like a Pygmy Mulga Monitor or Pygmy Bearded Dragons. However, it looks like it will be housing a Central Bearded Dragon for the first year of its life or until I get around to making another enclosure.


----------



## briiiziii (Nov 4, 2011)

Looks really good! You should be very proud of yourself!


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Nov 4, 2011)

briiiziii said:


> Looks really good! You should be very proud of yourself!



Thank you!


----------

